# DAY 6 AFTER EMBRYO TRANSFER...ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE... HELP!!!!



## Deena87 (May 21, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum and need some advice..
I am on my 4th go of ivf all previous have failed   and am at day 6 after embryo transfer...
I have been getting pains since yesterday.. It's started on my right side like shooting pains them moved to my 
Right which was more constant.  I then got pains in my lower back and had to lie down as was very painful..
Today the like stabbing pains where still on my left side until tonight they have moved to right again...
I have also had headaches since this morning aswell and wondering if anyone else has had any of these symptoms? Any advice would be great


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Deena I don't want to get your hopes up, but I have had shooting pains & sharp pains on both of my 2 week waits, both have been a bfp for me. This could be the one time for you   really hope for you. Best of luck. X


----------



## Deena87 (May 21, 2013)

Ahh I really hope so this 2ww is the longest 2 weeks of my life I'm aloud to take a test on Sunday so I think in going to  fingers crossed I get a positive


----------



## Deena87 (May 21, 2013)

Sorry I'm new to this what's BFp ? X


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Deena

Hopefully its implantation pains, I had similar on my last BFP ( BIG FAT POSITIVE) by the way  

Stay positive and   its your time this time x


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Deena

I ALWAYS get shooting pains (like electric shocks up your tuppence) and I have had 6 pregnancies.  I think it is a very good sign - I think it is embryo attaching to the womb lining.

Fee
xx


----------



## Deena87 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!  
I will let you's no what my result is only 4 more days till I can take a home pregnancy test  

Xx


----------



## Deena87 (May 21, 2013)

I had my collection the 13th and my transfer the 15th may ... So is it this Sunday I can take a test or Saturday I'm a little confused :/ xx


----------

